# Parker is doing this weird licking thing with his feet/egs



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

he looks like he's sleeping, but he's not. He's licking away at his feet. and he bites at them too. Is this some kind of allergy or just mental stress thing going on? So far I'm not seeing any sores.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Bites them? Maybe mental stress  Poor guy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Bites them? Maybe mental stress  Poor guy.


I am wondering that. It almost seems like sucking his thumb in dog form. But then again, maybe his feet really itch.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Give him a bone to chew on instead!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Give him a bone to chew on instead!


Unfortunately, I can't yet! He had a bunch of teeth extractions and has to do soft food for 30 days. I already have his bone ready for him on the 15th of March, though 

Right now he's on ground up with bone and chicken cut off the bone, and pork loin. It's driving me crazy because my dogs are getting these bones and he's looking at them through the little hole in the gate, wanting some.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

awww poor guy  what about a really smashed up neck? It that still too hard?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Perhaps he stepped in something that is bothing his feet? Just as a precaution I would give his feet a bath and make sure to rinse them really well. If he continues to lick, try giving him a Benedryl to see if it helps.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> awww poor guy  what about a really smashed up neck? It that still too hard?


that is an excellent idea, thank you! I think I'll wait until the two week mark just to be safe, which would be next Tuesday. 

I really don't know alot about vet stuff, but on other parts of their body dogs heal alot faster than people do in my experience. I'm wondering if the 30 day thing is just precautionary and his mouth might be ok by next week. I'm not going to test that on a whole, bone, though. I'd hate to slice his gums all up.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Perhaps he stepped in something that is bothing his feet? Just as a precaution I would give his feet a bath and make sure to rinse them really well. If he continues to lick, try giving him a Benedryl to see if it helps.


Thanks, I'll do that - he has been out in the yard alot and maybe he got into some thistle. That always make me itch like crazy. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

or maybe a frozen piece of meat?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> or maybe a frozen piece of meat?


I'll try that too - or maybe I'll give him something like a rib bone where he has to use his front teeth. All the extracted ones are in the back.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

He's just in such sad shape. Even grossly obese Snorkels was firm. Or maybe it was the fat that made her feel firm.

When I touch Parker, he jiggles like jello. I can make his whole body jiggle. I don't think there is any muscle on him at all. But hubby and I both agree that he is already getting more energy - going to try another walk today but not all the way to the lake, we'll go down to the barns.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

eww jiggly dogs are no bueno. I can't wait to see him sleek and muscular. The frozen meat might act like a teething ring for babies.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

It could be detox. Your feeding him raw right? I'd try the benedryl.


----------

